# Climbing Treestand- Archery



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Can I get some recommendations for some climbers that work well with shooting a bow while sitting down?I just hate to have to go through the extra movement of trying to stand up when I have a deer coming in, and most of the stands I'm seeing have bars or rails or something that doesn't allow a sitting shot. Thanks!


----------



## E Man (Feb 16, 2001)

API Grand slam bowhunter. No rails. Lightweight.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Its the most costly but is a really well built stand and quiet. Lone Wolff Alpha hand climber. just useing Cabelas for a reference.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
Or get the summit sit and climb great alt. to the Lone wolff
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

this subject had been discussed lots over the years, if you run a search you might find more/faster info than you need. I think the best way to go is borrow your friends. That way you can get some seat time in each stand before you buy one. 

IMO


----------



## abovee96 (Dec 24, 2007)

The "original" Loggy Bayou. I really don't know where you could find one other than maybe ebay.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If the stand is decent like a Summit Viper or Goliath etc, the rail is not a problem while sitting down. You just adjust the seat so the bar is at your knees or just above your knees. Unless you're 5'3", have 15" long arms, and don't extend you bow arm when shooting, the bar is not in the way. I can shoot sitting down in my Summit no problem...same goes for the Lone Wolf. These are the two kings in sit down/stand up climbers and they are far easier to use than a hand climber.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I like my original Ol Man.


----------



## kdogger (Jan 10, 2005)

Is there a big difference in "sit down, stand up" and "hand" climbers?I'm a total climber rookey here...I know nothing....


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I know that Bass Pro Shops have better prices then Cabelas.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dicks has alot of sales on climbers too. Any back to subject. Ive always used a climber and have never stood up. I think it just takes some getting used too.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

symen696 said:


> Dicks has alot of sales on climbers too. Any back to subject. Ive always used a climber and have never stood up. I think it just takes some getting used too.


 Sorry for the double post but that lone wolf is sweeeeet, might have to get me one of those. Doesnt look like a good stand for a newbie though.


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

https://www.equalizertreestands.com/ This is another great stand ,it was called buckshot at one time I think .Bud


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

kdogger said:


> Is there a big difference in "sit down, stand up" and "hand" climbers?I'm a total climber rookey here...I know nothing....


Kind of. With hand climbers you use your arms, your back, and your abs to climb. You need to be in reasonably good shape, strong etc. It's not really hard, butit take more effort than the sit down/stand up climbers. The plus is that they are usually lighter and easier to pack in and out....atrade off worth it to many. The stand up/sit down models are super easy to climb with. You just sit on the bar, lift your legs and raise the stand platfrom, stand up and repeat all the way up the tree. Very easy, not difficult at all. I have used both, but I much prefer the stand up/sit down types. Plus, that simple bar is kind of a security blanket for lack of a better term. I hate heights but deal with them. In tall straight trees without branches etc, the bar just gives piece of mind....a mental thing for me and many others I know. Both styles of stands can work for bow hunting as long as teh seats are adjsutable. The Summit Razor and the Lone Wolf both have bars that adjust out of the way, so you do the sit down/stand up thing to climb, but can fold the bar down out of the way if you need to.
Hope that helps explain some of the differences.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I can shoot out of my Summit Viper while sitting, but like mentioned above u just have to adjust the seat up alittle. Helps that I am 6'00 and shoot a short axle to axle length bow though. 

As for sit/stand vs hand climber, go with the sit and stand kinds they are safer in my opinion but always wear a harness and teather which going up and down jsut to be safe.

J-


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I also have a Summit Viper and have no problem shooting from it while sitting down.


----------



## Chocha (Aug 3, 2006)

Although I have never tried it, I dont think I can shoot out of my Viper while sitting down...My seat is adjusted at its highest point as well..

But then again, Im 5'5".. :lol:


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh yeah I left the part out Im six three and shoot a short axle. I can pretty much shoot any stand sitting. Plus I wanna shoot sitting. One less movement to not scared them little critters.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Another safety point...I can't speak for the sit downs, but as far as the hand climbers go, be sure to have a tether/rope tying both sections in the event of you kicking the bottom loose. I was thirty feet up one season huting State land in Lapeer and mine must not have been seated into the tree very well. Luckily it only dropped about 5 feet down and caught on a small dead branch (pine tree). I had to lower myself down, reattach my harness, lower down again and used some fancy foot work to grab and align the lower part of my climber. Once I have my feet secured back in I became a tree hugger for those last five feet..huging and lifting my feet. Talk about a work out!!

Now I have a 5 foot section of rope attaching both halves, top tyed to the arm rest and the rear of the bottom half.:lol:


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Yep teather the halves together. I had my bottom drop and even with a teather it is a bitch to get it back up to you and set again but not as hard as it sliding to the bottom of the tree:evil: I also "saw" the bottom back and forth to set it good into the tree when I get to hunting height to help with this.

Also take a ratchet strap and strap your seat section to the tree when u get to the height u want. Nothing is worse that standing and the seat falling down and CLANK!!!! through out the quiet woods. 

J-


----------



## SwiftHntr.17 (Jul 23, 2007)

Lone Wolf Sit and Climb is #1, the Lone Wolf hand climber close 2nd. Light weight, quite and quality (excellant customer service).


----------



## HoytKimberShimano (Aug 23, 2005)

Between my brother and Dad we have 7 climbing stands. They all have their pros and cons. 

We have 3 API stands, 2 Summit, and 2 old Warren and Sweet. 

We have 2 of the API Grand Slam Bowhunters. I like them a lot. They are roomy for me and open in front. I still usually try to stand for the shot, but a sitting shot is still very feasible. They are also relatively lightweight and really comfortable. 

The other API is a sit down style climber that my dad uses (58 yrs young). He feels more secure with closed loop. I think that he might be able to shoot over the rail or possibly keep his bow inside. 

Then there are the 2 Summits. At first I wasn't sure how I felt about them vs. the API. After a few seasons, the Summit stands have won me over. They seem to really bite into the tree even though the teeth are not pointed like the API. That concerned me at first, but the truncated teeth of Summit seem to really wedge themselves between the bark countours which can make them VERY secure. I also like the cable better than the pin/chain system on the API. It's lighter and quieter. The summit stands that I have are the Open Shot and Bushmaster (saw it for 150$ in a cabelas bargain ad). Both are open in front and very light. In my opinion, these two stands are a little more difficult and require a little more athletic ability than the APIs. They lack good handles which can make climbing awkward. The Open Shot is extremely light and compact too. It's my new favorite stand since I do a lot of hunting with 1 mile plus walks. 

As the above posts mentioned, TIE THE TOP AND BOTTOM TOGETHER. I have lost the bottom and that isn't fun at all, even when it is tied! I should note that I'm a little guy, only 5'5" 140 lbs.....which means I'm not cramped in any stands and having the tether between top and bottom at about 6 feet long isn't good either! haha. My abs were sore for a week after wiggling around trying to recover the bottom half. I'd suggest staying away from Shaggy Bark hickory trees...the bark is a pain and the under part of the tree is like a rock.

I've had my eyes on the Lone Wolf too, but don't want to spend that much $$ and am happy with the stands that I have.

P.S. The Warren and Sweet stands are old.... They actually have a blade that goes around the tree. That can be a pain, but it is secure.


----------

